# Latest addition



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Woke up this morning and look what I found outside....


















































































Coming to a circuit near you....


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice, is the interior standard ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Very nice Harry.

Brands on the 8th mate!?

Bagsy a ride.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome car that Harry. Sound like F1 cars those superleggeras.
One of my favourite cars the Gallardo.

James.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

NICE! one of my fav cars for sure! really nice.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys. 
Interior is standard with lots of carbon. 
Yes, I'll be at Brands on the 8th but no plans to take the Lambo out. See you there.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Beautiful car.....I really do love those things. Well done Harry - fantastic choice.

Hope to get a closer look at it sometime.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

well at least it is the right colour....


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Harry said:


> Woke up this morning and look what I found outside....


Don't forget to fill the tank when you bring it back to me 


Very, very nice car Harry.
When will the first outing be


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

WOW! 

Wanna ride too...pick me!

:smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Lovely example, good on you Harry  

Now go out and enjoy that tremendous raw howl from the V10! :smokin:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

beautiful car you have there :smokin:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> well at least it is the right colour....


ha, yes took me long enough to get one with the right colour.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

First outing booked is the Brands triple club day in Feb


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW.....fair play Harry, awesome car :bowdown1: 

See you at Brands on the 8th


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's awesome


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Harry said:


> First outing booked is the Brands triple club day in Feb


Great stuff. I sent a link for this page to Kathryn, she likes it. So that's another bagsy. lol


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

now that is an amazing wake up call :smokin:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

wow, my other car is a Hyundai. I am *way* out of my league here.

But it sure is nice to see others living the dream.... great choice of steed, great choice of color.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations Harry, i think i`ll be changing trackdays and going for Brands instead:chuckle:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Brilliant car, I just hope you won't be splashing 109 octane fuel down it in the pit lane ....  

Oh, and after Moley and Kathryn, can I have a go ????? :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice ride Harry, don't fancy it's chances getting on and off a boat for IoM trips though.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looking good Harry, hope to hear it blasting through some London tunnels in the near future:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What did you dream about last night? Did you eat cooked cheese?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Now that the sh1t Im talking about ... forget all this datsun rubbish


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Nismoalex said:


> Now that the sh1t Im talking about ... forget all this datsun rubbish



You sit back in your corner and stick to your Lambretta! :chuckle:


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

holy s...

that is one serious car....
dont hope it is your BMW m5 e60 in the background also... haha


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

M5 .....think he has better toys than that in his garage....


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Very, very, very nice Harry!
See you at Brands. :squintdan


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

knight said:


> Looking good Harry, hope to hear it blasting through some London tunnels in the near future:smokin:


mmmm, tunnels


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

mmmm tastey, post up a video of the sound, its sexual!

bas


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice to see you this morning and many thanks for the blast around the block


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

wish i woke to in a morning and found that outside :runaway: nice :bowdown1:


----------

